# 3870x2 Crossfire in Vista 64bit



## wtf8269 (Jun 8, 2008)

I loaded GPU-Z today to verify if my system was running crossfire or not, and this is what I got. Either this is an error in GPU-Z, or I'm missing something.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats normal.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, normal.  Just make sure that everything looks ok in CCC.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 20, 2008)

So if CCC shows only one GPU and crossfire is checked, then I'm good? Is there any other way I can verify that CF is working?


----------

